# Ukrainian: facultative animacy for masculine nouns



## Lorenc

I have read that some Ukrainian inanimate nouns, such as лист, can optionally take singular-accusative in -а, i.e. they are treated gramatically as animate nouns, e.g. _він написав листа _instead of  _він написав лист._
In this question I'll call this feature 'facultative animacy', although sometimes the same phenomenon is explained by saying that the object of the verb is in the genitive instead of accusative.
 I would like to know more about facultative animacy is in Ukrainian. Are there a lot of nouns such as лист? Do such nouns belong to specific classes with common meanings? What is the perceived stylistic charge (if any) of facultative animacy?


----------



## jazyk

If it is anything like Polish, the -a form is colloquial when the usual accusative is also possible. In Polish the -a is common with some tools, sports, and instruments, to name a few.


----------



## Ruukr

Lorenc said:


> I would like to know more about facultative animacy is in Ukrainian.


У данному випадку треба писати - він написав листа. 
Факультативна бездушність - це якась нісенітниця - цього навіть вчителям не викладають. 
Це однаково - не в родовому, а в знахідному - він написав листа, він показав хвоста, і т.і. - це знахідний. 
 Якщо Ви десь чули - він написав лист - то це є русизм (це так визначається).


----------



## Lorenc

Ruukr said:


> У данному випадку треба писати - він написав листа.
> [...]
> Якщо Ви десь чули - він написав лист - то це є русизм (це так визначається).


Ok!



> Факультативна бездушність - це якась нісенітниця - цього навіть вчителям не викладають.


"Facultative animacy" (Факультативна душність) is the name given to a similar construction in Polish (see, e..g., pag. 79 of A Grammar of contemporary Polish by O. Swan.), and that's why I referred to it in this way in this question. 



> Це однаково - не в родовому, а в знахідному - він написав листа, він показав хвоста, і т.і. - це знахідний.


As I wrote in my question, I'm aware that 'він написав листа'-type constructions in Ukrainian are explained away by saying that the noun is in the genitive case instead of accusative. By in that case one should also expect genitive to be used for feminine or neuter nouns, but ASAIK you cannot say він написав одніэї книги but only  він написав одну книгу.
In any case my question is: which verbs and noun combinations admit or require a 'він написав листа'-type construction?


----------



## Ruukr

Lorenc said:


> As I wrote in my question, I'm aware that 'він написав листа'-type constructions in Ukrainian are explained away by saying that the noun is in the genitive case instead of accusative. By in that case one should also expect genitive to be used for feminine or neuter nouns, but ASAIK you cannot say він написав одніэї книги but only  він написав одну книгу.
> *In any case my question is: which verbs and noun combinations admit or require a 'він написав листа'-type construction?*


 Питання дивне. 
ЇЇ - це займенник -вона в родовому відмінку.


----------



## jazyk

This is all I found (not much though): Украинская грамматика в таблицах и схемах

Look inside for _написав листа_


----------



## Lorenc

jazyk said:


> This is all I found (not much though): Украинская грамматика в таблицах и схемах



Thanks, that helps. The relevant passage is:


> В винительном падеже единственного числа одушевленные имена существительные имеют форму родительного падежа, неодушевленные существительные имеютформу именительного падежа. *Следует отметить, что некоторые существительные, обозначающие названия бытовых предметов, могут иметь окончания родительного падежа: написав лист (пичьмо) и написав листа, узяв ніж и узяв ножа, поклав олівець (карандаш) и поклав олівця. Такие формы широко употребительны в разговорной речи, но не используются в научном стиле.*


English translation (by myself):


> In the accusative-singular case, animate nouns have a form identical to the genitive case, while inanimate nouns have a form identical to the nominative case. *It should be noted that some nouns denoting household items can have a form identical to the genitive case: написав лист and написав листа [(...) wrote a letter], узяв ніж and узяв ножа [(...) took a knife], поклав олівець and поклав олівця [(...) put down a pencil]. Such forms are widely used in colloquial speech, but are not used in academic style.*



So it would seem that it is 'household items' which are likely to be used with a _-a_ ending. This is useful information but still extremely vague.


----------



## jazyk

A PDF about it.


----------



## Lorenc

jazyk said:


> A PDF about it.



Thank you very much, that's exactly what a was looking for!!!!   
I need some time to digest it all. The situation seems to be very complicated (as it is in Polish, which has an analogous structure).


----------



## Saley

There is also _співа́ти пісе́нь_ ‘to sing songs’ with a plural noun whose singular _пісня_ is feminine.


----------

